# What about this light ?



## visazinis (18 Oct 2010)

Anyone know about this light and can I use it for planted aquarium? 
http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=1240


----------



## Themuleous (18 Oct 2010)

Never seen that before, but its a bargain price!!!  They look to come with reflectors and beyond that its the bulbs that are the importance thing, which you can easily change (that's if they need to be) so for the money, I cant see much wrong with these.

Sam


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Oct 2010)

visazinis said:
			
		

> Anyone know about this light and can I use it for planted aquarium?
> http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=1240


Hi,
    It's not the bulbs that you have to worry about, but instead you have to think about the suitability of the unit to withstand water intrusion. Are the bulb sockets sealed? Are the materials and other components moisture resistant? How will the unit be physically supported above the tank?

Cheers,


----------



## dw1305 (21 Oct 2010)

Hi all,
As Clive suggests the build quality isn't as good on a lot of grow-lights. You may also find that the lamp colour doesn't give very good colour rendering, although it will chuck out a lot of PAR. These aren't that cheap, it is just that "aquarium lights" are expensive. I've actually had a look at the "Lightwave range", they are quite a smart job and if you look on the hydroponic "tomato" growing web sites they have had a very good review. You will need a suspension kit.

You should be able to get the 2' 2 x 24W unit for about Â£50. <http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1785/Lightwave-T5-2-Tube-Grow-Light.html> Amazon also sell them (for Â£50).

All grow lights should be water resistant to at least IP44, which is the same as for out-door floodlights etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> It's not the bulbs that you have to worry about, but instead you have to think about the suitability of the unit to withstand water intrusion. Are the bulb sockets sealed? Are the materials and other components moisture resistant? How will the unit be physically supported above the tank?



How does the moisture get into the kit? Does the heat they generate not keep them pretty dry anyway? My other luminaries are pretty 'open' and you can see the bulb pins, etc.  Doesn't look all the sealed to me! 

If its going to be hung does that not also give some protection against splashes as well?

Just my thoughts.

Sam


----------



## dw1305 (21 Oct 2010)

Hi all,
Yes Sam, it is to do with the end caps and how well sealed the ballast is. If you look at a newer aquarium light (made since 2009 ish) it will have the new style end caps which are rated as "IP68". If it is an over-tank luminaire the whole unit will be IP54.

The 2IP numbers have a specific meaning, the first figure is "protection from solids" and the second the ability to exclude water ("protection from liquids"), higher the number the better sealed they are. In this case 6 = (protected against) "total dust ingress protection" & 8 = "long term immersion to a specified pressure". So even if you drop it in the water, it won't fry you or your fish.

Details here: <http://www.sensorsone.co.uk/ip-rating-checker.html>.

These grow lights (and most remote aquarium lighting ballast) will be IP44 rated.
 4 = "tools & small wires" (>1mm) & 4 = "water spray from any direction."

Obviously if you have any discharge lamp (MH or SON-T) it will have a fairly low IP rating unless it is totally enclosed in a water tight container. LED's conversely are really easy to water proof, so they will nearly all be rated as IP68.

These lights are designed for use in glasshouses and I wouldn't have any worries about them (unless you intended to run them within a few cm's of the water surface).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2010)

Right I see.  Guess there isn't anything stopping someone using them anyway? Even if they aren't the correct rating, its up to the individual?

Sam


----------



## dw1305 (22 Oct 2010)

Hi all,


> Right I see. Guess there isn't anything stopping someone using them anyway? Even if they aren't the correct rating, its up to the individual?


 Yes, personally I've got 13 or 14W "under-cabinet link lights" on most of my tanks, and they are rated as IP20. You can buy the units for less than a Â£10. If I wasn't happy that this was safe I wouldn't do it. These are the sort of unit I use: http://www.qvsdirect.com/T5-Slimline-Fluorescent-Fittings-Link-Lights-c-1381.html

I do take some precautions, the fittings are securely fastened to the aquarium lid, I have glass sliders on the tank and I put a dab of silicon on the tube and link cable contacts after I've fixed the light together and put the tubes in.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ColinTomson (1 Dec 2010)

I have used it before and can confirm that the build quality was not gude and even "hearted" my tank
But it may be because of combination with my rich daily light


----------

